

Does water have memory? - tmbsundar
http://www.life-enthusiast.com/index/products/Vibe_Water/Memory_Water?osCsid=f154708dbead9157a80b5a07ce81d7fd

======
dalke
No. Absolutely not. Makes for great sales copy though.

Here's some history and analysis on the topic:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_memory>

